# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Le Select tree plaque cleaning on Wed. Feb. 2 at noon

## EddyG

Hurricane Irma knocked down the tree that held the Le Select Cheeseburger sign in 2017. The next year would be Marius' 95th birthday and he announced that he wanted no presents. But, when asked if a replacement tree could be planted for him in honor of his 95th, he immediately said OK. So, in 2018 a Green Buttonwood tree that is of the Mangrove family was planted and a plaque was placed in June, 2018 to recognize the birthday and donors. It has not been cleaned since.

So, this Wednesday, Feb. 2 at noon we will do the first ever cleaning. All are welcome. And the tree is growing very well. 





And here are some photos from the first ever cleaning on 2/2/22. Thank you Tosha, Marjorie, Kitty, Jeff and Gary for doing all of the hard work.

----------


## JEK

The tree is looking very good!

From the dedication.

----------


## JEK

The tree in January 2019. Someone is taking good care!

----------


## amyb

The tree is thriving, I am delighted to note.

----------


## cec1

Fantastique!

----------


## EddyG

Marius told me that the sea water is only about 1 meter below the ground there, so we picked a Mangrove type tree that would thrive in salty water. It was well watered the first 6 months and now it seems the roots hit the sea water. Maybe the Cheeseburger sign will return to its' spot in a few years.

----------


## shihadehs

We are good friends of the Ponderosa, glad to see their tree is doing so well..

----------


## le_reve

Pix please?  We were going to try and come by, but some things came up and we missed it.

----------


## Dennis

Why wasn't this posted in the Arbor section?

----------


## le_reve

> Why wasn't this posted in the Arbor section?



Everyone is a comedian around here.   :Wink-slap:

----------


## EddyG

Photos from the cleaning are now attached.

----------


## davesmom

> I am glad the tree has taken root and continues to delight cafe visitors. Such small symbols give people the strength to continue fighting for what they hold dear. Last week I was cleaning the monument of "stumbling blocks", dedicated to the persecution of the Jewish people.



 Bien fait.

----------


## cec1

> Photos from the cleaning are now attached.



Great to scroll through the photos . . . of course, sadness comes in seeing Gary's smiling face.  RIP.

----------

